# Scope for Graphic Designers from advertising field



## samdubai (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi everyone.
I am a Graphic Designer, working in an advertising agency based in Dubai.
I applied for immigration last year October.
I am little confused regarding choice of location in Canada.
I want to know which province provides the best opportunities for my profession.
And then I am a family of three. My daughter is 2 and 1/2 years old. My wife did MA & BEd from India. She used to work as a teacher.
What teaching scope does she have there in Canada? Are there any Indian schools where she can teach?

Pls do put in your views. Will appreciate your efforts. Thanks in advance
SAM


----------



## samdubai (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi all. You people didn't comment on my post. Please do so if you have any info.
Also if you know ways to get job offers which can help getting visa.


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

samdubai said:


> Hi all. You people didn't comment on my post. Please do so if you have any info.
> Also if you know ways to get job offers which can help getting visa.



Hi,

I don't have much info since my wife and I are on the planning stage of our move. She is alredy a PR to Canada.

The info I can provide u is about websites where you can look for a job:

www dot workopolis dot com
www dot monster dot ca

I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## samdubai (Jul 23, 2009)

scharlack said:


> Hi,
> 
> I don't have much info since my wife and I are on the planning stage of our move. She is alredy a PR to Canada.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply. Actually I have already been through these sites before. But I could do no headway as all the vacancies are for those who are canadians or have canadian PR. 

I am still in the process of getting a PR. Don't know how long will it take to know my fate.

I wish I could get a job offer before hand, which could accelerate my application.


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

samdubai said:


> Thanks for your reply. Actually I have already been through these sites before. But I could do no headway as all the vacancies are for those who are canadians or have canadian PR.
> 
> I am still in the process of getting a PR. Don't know how long will it take to know my fate.
> 
> I wish I could get a job offer before hand, which could accelerate my application.


I don't know if this will depend on the country you're applying from. My wife did the Quebec process and her residency was granted around aprox 1 year if I remember correctly. On the other hand, I have a mate from China who went through the Federal immigration process and it took him nearly 5 yrs. 

I wouldn't bother looking for jobs in Canada at the moment (without a proper working VISA) although there are possibilities of being sponsored if you meet the requirements.

Good luck with your process!


----------



## jeff66 (Aug 19, 2009)

Most of the work you need will be in Toronto. I work for Ad agencies here in the UK. Photographic and retouching work. I doubt you will get any of the companies to give you a job offer, to help with PR. There are simply loads of people willing to work there already. 

Good luck with it.... Keep banging away. I move out to Ontario in 14 days time!


----------



## samdubai (Jul 23, 2009)

*Thanks*



jeff66 said:


> Most of the work you need will be in Toronto. I work for Ad agencies here in the UK. Photographic and retouching work. I doubt you will get any of the companies to give you a job offer, to help with PR. There are simply loads of people willing to work there already.
> 
> Good luck with it.... Keep banging away. I move out to Ontario in 14 days time!


Thanks for the update. 
Great to know that you will be in Ontario soon. So how did you manage to get the PR? Have you got any job offer as yet? If yes, what did you do to achieve it? If not then what's your plan? Sorry for asking you so much.
Will appreciate your input.


----------



## jeff66 (Aug 19, 2009)

samdubai said:


> Thanks for the update.
> Great to know that you will be in Ontario soon. So how did you manage to get the PR? Have you got any job offer as yet? If yes, what did you do to achieve it? If not then what's your plan? Sorry for asking you so much.
> Will appreciate your input.


No, no job offer, can't see that happening, they are all laying people off. I have a good feeling about the occasional freelance contract. I will just have to see.

I went the investor visa route, so did not need a job offer for PR.

Jeff


----------



## samdubai (Jul 23, 2009)

jeff66 said:


> No, no job offer, can't see that happening, they are all laying people off. I have a good feeling about the occasional freelance contract. I will just have to see.
> 
> I went the investor visa route, so did not need a job offer for PR.
> 
> Jeff


Ok, I see. Is it easy to get freelance contracts there? And will that be enough to sustain your livelihood? I am sure you must have got some gut feeling about it.

How much does your investor visa route cost you? Is it easy to apply?

Do keep me posted about your progress even when you are in Canada. As you can understand, I may need a lot of help in this regards.

Will appreciate your help a lot.


----------



## jeff66 (Aug 19, 2009)

samdubai said:


> Ok, I see. Is it easy to get freelance contracts there? And will that be enough to sustain your livelihood? I am sure you must have got some gut feeling about it.
> 
> How much does your investor visa route cost you? Is it easy to apply?
> 
> ...


Easy if you have some really great folio work under your belt, and some worldwide awards. It would not be enough for all of us to live on, as they are not regular.

Look up the investor route... You have to of owned and run a company with 5 employes for 3 out of the last 5 years. You have to have a worth of $800,000.
And you invest $400,000 into the canadian economy for 5 years.

There are a lot of benifits, as you are showing real dedication.

Most of my work over the last 30 years has been worldwide, high profile work. 

Jeff


----------



## samdubai (Jul 23, 2009)

*Wao*



jeff66 said:


> Easy if you have some really great folio work under your belt, and some worldwide awards. It would not be enough for all of us to live on, as they are not regular.
> 
> Look up the investor route... You have to of owned and run a company with 5 employes for 3 out of the last 5 years. You have to have a worth of $800,000.
> And you invest $400,000 into the canadian economy for 5 years.
> ...


WAO, great stuff. You are a big shot. I can't even dream to invest that kind of money.
Do let me know if I can be a part of your venture...

I don't have any personal award to boast off. But I have about 12 years of experience in ATL & BTL. Will that help? If I get my PR, you can be a great source of information to me, as you will be already well established by then.

If you don't mind, can I have your email ID? Mine is [email protected]
Do keep me posted


----------



## jeff66 (Aug 19, 2009)

Not a big shot..... You just have to be creative, and work with the banks, the problems (money) can be worked out.

If you have your own home, and have owned your own company, it is possible.

Jeff


----------

